# Does This Look OK? ~ (K)



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

One of my friends is expecting twin Grandsons in a few weeks and asked me to knit some cardis for them.
I started a white cardi and was merrily knitting away when she mentioned that she didn't want any plain white cardis.

.....I had already knitted the back and both fronts and didn't want to have to undo it. So I decided to add the blue.
Does it look ok with a white rib??
I added blue buttons to try to tie it all together :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I also thought the Mum wouldn't want the twins dressed identically.......WRONG!! :lol:
So now I have to knit 2 of all of them so I am going to interchange them so I'm not knitted 2 the same one after the other! ;-)

The blue cardi is a cute pattern to knit.
I knitted a couple of these for my friend's first GS so she wanted some knitting again :-D


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

They are both gorgeous!


----------



## Ellilleen (Jun 14, 2013)

The blue collar and cu ffs just set it off. I'm sure the MOM will really be happy and thankful for such darling sweaters.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

A good way to rescue the situation!


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

I love both of them. If grandmother doesn't like the white with blue trim she can learn to knit and make her own grand kid's sweaters instead of asking you to make them.


----------



## Devora (Dec 1, 2012)

They are both really lovely, you should be proud of yourself!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Both are lovely! Don't doubt yourself so much.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful work. It would suit me down to the ground if it was me wanting something on those terms. Hope your friend likes them :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you everybody 
I just wanted a second opinion ( and a 3rd and a 4th.....lol......) on the blue collar and cuffs.
I've knitted that pattern in blue before but never in 2 colours.

Here it is in blue 


( On to the next cardi now! ;-) ;-) )


----------



## rosey8 (Nov 12, 2011)

The blue cardi is lovely, but I really like the white with blue cuffs! It looks like an entirely different pattern. And, you're work is flawless! Anyone receiving a gift from you is very lucky.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Really lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

OMG how beautiful they both are. You don't need to question yourself at all - they are gorgeous.Such lovely work! x


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Lovely cardigans--give yourself a big pat on the back!!


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

they are lovely


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are beautiful! Love seeing your work missmolly


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

I do prefer the white with the blue collar. The others are beautiful too. She said plain white and that is not plain white anymore. Nice rescue! If all else fail, just tell her what you told us, I don't see how anyone couldn't understand....unless of course they are non-knitters!
Gorgeous work!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

missmolly said:


> One of my friends is expecting twin Grandsons in a few weeks and asked me to knit some cardis for them.
> I started a white cardi and was merrily knitting away when she mentioned that she didn't want any plain white cardis.
> 
> .....I had already knitted the back and both fronts and didn't want to have to undo it. So I decided to add the blue.
> ...


Miss Molly they are just beautiful and your work is perfect anyone should be honoured to recieve such a love filled gift

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

They look fabulous! A good compromise, and 2 of each should keep you VERY busy! ;-)


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your opinions. I feel better knowing that so many of you like the 2 colours. 

My friend really appreciates all the knitted baby items I make for her.
For her first GS 4 years ago she asked for 4 cardis.....then just kept adding to the list until I had made over a dozen :lol: :lol:

She has asked me to knit 6 cardis........so far.
I dread to think how many we'll get to now it's twins!! :-o :shock: 
She has another GC due at christmas as well so I think I'll be kept very busy for a while ;-)


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice work - I really like the pattern that hugs the shoulders. Makes for a nice fit for the baby. Thanks for sharing. All the sweaters are very good and blue is nice for boy or girl these days.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

As always, your work is perfection and these are no exception. I love the cardi in all blue but really love it in white with the blue collar and cuffs. It has such a high end designer look. Any one would be happy to get either. And the second one is beautiful as well. There's just nothing negative ever to say about your work.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Very handsome!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Tracy, I love the way you added the blue...I agree with the others that it really sets the sweater off nicely. All of your work is always gorgeous..nothing could be wrong in what you decide to add, delete, etc. Again, beautiful sweaters!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

They are both lovely. the contrasting blue and buttons gives the first one a designer look


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you everybody for all of your lovely compliments :thumbup: 

I've knitted the back of the next one.... in shades of green! ;-)


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

Great idea, looks perfect!


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Both are wonderful, but King Cole has stolen my heart!!


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

How could you doubt yourself? Your work is always perfect.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

All the cardis are gorgeous! The white with blue collar and cuffs looks especially dressy. But I love all of them!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much :-D 

Here is the King Cole pattern in another colourway.....


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Both are lovely, beautifully knitted. :thumbup:


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Love them all


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Gini_knits said:


> I love both of them. If grandmother doesn't like the white with blue trim she can learn to knit and make her own grand kid's sweaters instead of asking you to make them.


That is what I was thinking. :thumbup:

The sweaters are beautiful, but, wow, people can be picky.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Both are lovely! Great job..


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I love the white with the blue, you could reverse the colors for the second one they would be the same but different

God Bless


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Daisybel said:


> They are both gorgeous!


Beautiful!


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

They are both just lovely. I was the opposite to your friend though, when I had my twins I dressed them differently, sometimes the same pattern but in different fabrics, colours etc. Way back then when i was younger, had more energy etc I used to make all their clothes, now they are 29 and they can do it all themselves


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice save on the white cardi I think it's perfect!! The blue one is so darling too!! Next time just have her be more specific before you start on the items.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Missmolly, thanks so much for sharing. I love to see your work.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

smashing


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely comments :-D 

My friend always leaves the colour choices up to me so I just thought a white cardi would be fine lol
I went through all the other colour choices with her and she's happy with what I've chosen.

I love the colours in this next one I've started ;-)


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

they both look great. I had a similar problem when I realised that I did not have enough wool, here's my result lol. It must be something in the air :-D


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's beautiful Jill.
I love the pattern of that and the 2 colours look great :thumbup:


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

missmolly said:


> That's beautiful Jill.
> I love the pattern of that and the 2 colours look great :thumbup:


 Thank you, it's on to the next one now lol


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

They are both lovely and your trick worked :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Both are beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

The blue edging sets it off nicely. WEll it is not all white that's for sure.


----------



## annette108 (May 28, 2011)

I love the white and blue one. I had the opposite my friend asked me to knit a cardi for a baby her husband was going to be godfather to but didn't specify colour so I started knitting lemon then she said she liked white after I had almost completed it. I will now have to knit another one. I love your white and blue one could you please tell me where I can purchase the pattern from?


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Your work is lovely. Your friend should be happy that you are doing the knitting. IMO, If she is paying for the yarn, she can determine the colors; if not, she should just be happy with what you knit.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

looks great to me!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh they are just gorgeous, I can just picture the little twins in these.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

looks great to me!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

missmolly said:


> Thank you so much :-D
> 
> Here is the King Cole pattern in another colourway.....


I love this colour combination too.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

i like both of them. why didn't she tell you all this from the start?


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

SUPERB! Why do you have any doubt?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

lynnlassiter said:


> i like both of them. why didn't she tell you all this from the start?


Thank you :-D 
When I knitted for her first GS I did all colours and no white ( without asking her choices) and she loved them all.

I just started white for a change and hadn't discussed any colours which we don't usually do anyway. I'm sure she'll be happy with this version with the contrasting blue


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Precious...


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments :-D 

To be fair to Pauline ( my friend) she always loves and appreciates my knitting.
The reason she didn't particularly want all white cardis is just because she much prefers babies in colours ;-) ;-)


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Gini_knits said:


> I love both of them. If grandmother doesn't like the white with blue trim she can learn to knit and make her own grand kid's sweaters instead of asking you to make them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think they are all beautiful! I really think a mom with newborn twins will be so busy caring for them that what color they wear won't even matter!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Really nice. Adorable.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

All are perfect!!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

No they are not OK they are beautiful you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

You did well! Very Cute!!


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Both are really cute. Great job.


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

missmolly said:


> One of my friends is expecting twin Grandsons in a few weeks and asked me to knit some cardis for them.
> I started a white cardi and was merrily knitting away when she mentioned that she didn't want any plain white cardis.
> 
> .....I had already knitted the back and both fronts and didn't want to have to undo it. So I decided to add the blue.
> ...


I hand and machine knit. I hand knit little cardi's for our local prem baby unit. I often add small amounts of left-over pastel/baby colours to either very pale yellow or cream. Your cardi's are great, so don't worry. Power to your k-pins. s


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

They are all great but can I make a suggestion without intending to offend you? I feel the buttons are a bit too pale and would be better more the colour of the yarn. You did ask!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful knitting. The contrast looks great.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

They both look lovely - I would think any mother would be thrilled to receive them!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Both are beautiful. Would have trouble picking one!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Gini_knits said:


> I love both of them. If grandmother doesn't like the white with blue trim she can learn to knit and make her own grand kid's sweaters instead of asking you to make them.


You're my hero.


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

They both came out beautiful and I love the patterns. I'm sure she will be pleased.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

annweb said:


> They are all great but can I make a suggestion without intending to offend you? I feel the buttons are a bit too pale and would be better more the colour of the yarn. You did ask!


Thank you everybody :-D :-D

I am not offended at all ;-)
The colour of the buttons is slightly darker than the photo ~ but not the same as the blue.
I will look for darker buttons :-D


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

They are adorable!


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

I love the contrasting collar and sleeve bands.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

They are wonderful. Life is too short to worry when you have nothing yo worry about.


----------



## emohruo (Jun 15, 2011)

more than ok, they are beauitful


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I love both of them. You knit beautifully.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, Tracy! These sweaters are just outstanding! She will surely love them both! Loving the white with the blue. As a matter of fact, I love seeing ALL your work! Your work is perfect!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, both sweaters look great!!!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

They're beautiful, as always, missmolly.

The blue trim is perfect. Little blue cardy is lovely too.

Leanna x


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful. Congrats


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I like them all and so will the Mum to be.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Your work is always lovely. I especially like the white with blue.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous both of them, but I especially like the white one with the blue accents.Very nice.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your encouraging compliments :-D 

I have rung my friend and explained the cardi to her and she can't wait to see it. She said it sounds lovely and so unusual! ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautifull neat knitting.I love both of them.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

They are absolutely gorgeous!!!! I love the all! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Too beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmh46 (Jul 25, 2013)

Beautiful......


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

More than ok they both look gorgeous.


----------



## greatgrannytidy (Mar 10, 2013)

the pattern is adorable and the white with the blue looks really clean and fresh. can you post the pattern details, and where to buy please.


----------



## Mrsalwaysright (Jan 2, 2013)

Very pretty. Tooney approves


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Great looking cardis, no worries!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

They are both gorgeous!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

greatgrannytidy said:


> the pattern is adorable and the white with the blue looks really clean and fresh. can you post the pattern details, and where to buy please.


Thank you all so much :-D :-D

Here are places to buy the pattern :thumbup:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3100-EASY-Sirdar-SNUGGLY-DK-SWEATER-HAT-JACKET-Knitting-Pattern-0-to-6-years-/140622566190

http://www.whichcrafts.co.uk/p/36296/Sirdar-Knitting-Pattern%3A-3100---DK-Sweater%7C-Jacket-and-Hat-


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

These are beautiful and the color blue is so soft :thumbup:


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Mrsalwaysright said:


> Very pretty. Tooney approves


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you Tooney! :thumbup:


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL work! Great Job!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Both (or all three) are beautiful - love the white one with blue trim and your work is perfect! Way to go . .


----------



## oakwoman (Jul 27, 2011)

They are beautiful, great work. Give them with pride!


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

These are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Well caught missmolly - perfect outcome


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

if she does not love this there is something wrong with your friend.


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

beautiful work,love the white with the blue trim.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Does it look OK? It looks more than OK! They are perfectly OK. They are beautiful! What a lucky recipient!


----------



## Carolynerae (Jul 13, 2013)

both are totally adorable


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

beautiful!!!


----------



## stitch counter (Feb 7, 2012)

Beautiful work...precious gift for the babies...I can't imagine anyone not fully appreciating them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

The recipient should be so grateful of the beautiful cardis you made. Your work is very good.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

They are both beautiful.


----------



## Bj. (May 1, 2011)

They are beautiful sweaters. How I wish I could get up the nerve to knit a sweater. I have only been knitting about 5 years, and make hats, scarves, and afghans. I have been crocheting for over 40 yrs. I really want to try and knit a sweater. That is on my bucket list!  I'm sure your friend will love the cardi's, how can she not. Keep up the great work.


----------



## LauraDP (Jul 22, 2011)

So cute! Lovely work!
=)


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Both are beautiful.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you everybody ~ I appreciate your comments :thumbup: :-D :-D


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

I like working up that Sirdar pattern. YOu can do so many color variations with it and it always looks nice. How fun to knit or twins for a friend.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

They are both so beautiful! You did a great job!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice I too have knitted the wrapover


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh, they are adorable! I especially like the blue and white one!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Like thrm both


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice pattern,great work.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

All are beautiful. Thank you for sharing. And - all look absolutely perfect.


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

I think the white with blue cuffs and colour looks really classy. They are both lovely and should be appreciated. Also, people should be clear about what they want/don't want if they ask someone to make something for them.


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

These are so darling..just love to see all the baby clothes that are posted on here...such beautiful knitting..


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

They are all beautiful. The white one with blue collar really pops!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful! Lovely gifts!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for all of your lovely comments :thumbup:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

missmolly said:


> One of my friends is expecting twin Grandsons in a few weeks and asked me to knit some cardis for them.
> I started a white cardi and was merrily knitting away when she mentioned that she didn't want any plain white cardis.
> 
> .....I had already knitted the back and both fronts and didn't want to have to undo it. So I decided to add the blue.
> ...


They're adorable. I love the blue collar.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Lovely combinations of colours and patterns


----------



## jphipps (Feb 23, 2011)

Since you are making these as a favor I would make them how you want to and not worry about your friend. The mom will love them no matter what. I think you're a great friend just for making them in the first place!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

They are both beautiful! She should love them!


----------



## carolynjeffy (Jan 25, 2013)

All 3 are beautiful, but your friend is a bit ungrateful. Unless she has hired you to make them, I would say that she needs to just say "Thank You".

I am awaiting my 1st granddaughter in November, and I love those little cardigans. My fave is the blue and white one.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Impeccable work as always, Miss Molly. How could one find anything wrong with your work?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

These are all a custom order ( to be paid for ) ;-) ;-) 

I rang my friend earlier today and told her what happened and she loves the sound of the blue and white cardi :thumbup: 

Thank you all for your lovely comments :-D


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

They're both very nice!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

As always, beautiful work. Thank you for sharing your work.
Hannet


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

They are gorgeous you did great work.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

MissMolly, it is always a pleasure to see yr posts. your knitting is just lovely. Love them all but white with blue cuffs is really looking cute.


----------



## edyeye (Jul 28, 2013)

They are beautiful! The new mom should be pleased.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Adorable! Good job!


----------



## edyeye (Jul 28, 2013)

They are beautiful! The new mom should be pleased.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

missmolly said:


> One of my friends is expecting twin Grandsons in a few weeks and asked me to knit some cardis for them.
> I started a white cardi and was merrily knitting away when she mentioned that she didn't want any plain white cardis.
> 
> .....I had already knitted the back and both fronts and didn't want to have to undo it. So I decided to add the blue.
> ...


They is so lovely and you should be very proud :thumbup:


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

lovely


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Beautifully done.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Great job. Any new mother would love them no matter what color.


----------



## alisonburd (Apr 14, 2013)

Both Cardies are perfect. I wouldnt change a thing . As my grandson would say 'Well done you'


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

They are all beautiful your knitting is perfect, I love the light blue buttons you put on the blue and white one looks fantasic.


----------



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

the sweaters are beautiful and how creative of you to combine the colors...

Could you please share the yarn you have used and the shade color.....

Deramores yarns are all on sale..

I have twin boys , now 1 year on the 4th of July. I take care of them during the week and have only managed to knit them a couple of hats and one sweater...I let them wear it before I blocked it and sewed the buttons on I still have to block it...I reused yarn that I knitted a owl cocoon that was worn only for a photo..not practical for twins..


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Adding the blue to the whit sweater really makes the sweater pop. I think it looks great.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Everything you knit is more than OK, it's perfection & I always enjoy your photos.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

They are all simply beautiful, but my favorite is the white with blue trim.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

missmolly said:


> I decided to add the blue.
> Does it look ok with a white rib??
> I added blue buttons to try to tie it all together :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh, that is sooo cool - it looks so handsome, I love it!

Gosh, I hope she consigned [$$] you to do these cardis, with all her directions, she better have!!!

You do lovely work, she should be thrilled she has you as a friend who will devote such time to her detailed wants.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

2 beautiful sweaters.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Great work, the blue & white one looks just fine! You knit beautifully - had to laugh at the KPer who said if the Granny didn't like yours she could knit her own grandkids sweaters!! Bet they wouldn't be as lovely as yours!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

missmolly said:


> One of my friends is expecting twin Grandsons in a few weeks and asked me to knit some cardis for them.
> I started a white cardi and was merrily knitting away when she mentioned that she didn't want any plain white cardis.
> 
> .....I had already knitted the back and both fronts and didn't want to have to undo it. So I decided to add the blue.
> ...


Both are great! Your stitches are so even and perfect! Good job! Colors are great!


----------



## kanga (Oct 1, 2012)

EXCELLENT You have a great talent


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

wonderful patterns


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Your friend is lucky to have a friend like you who is a terrific knitter!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Both sweater are very nice, the blue trim color 
worked out real well.
Great job!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Thank you so much :-D
> 
> Here is the King Cole pattern in another colourway.....


Another little beauty, your knitting is wonderful.


----------



## morningglory17 (Oct 21, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Both sweaters are lovely ! Dis you also knit the beautiful white shawl under the vest ? It looks absolutely gorgeous ! &#9829;


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks perfect!!! You do such beautiful work Miss Molly!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wonderful cardis!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I think they are both VERY cute! Seems that if she was demanding such specifics, she would have told you when she placed her order. You are doing a very good job.


----------



## manda022708 (Jul 20, 2013)

The King Cole is darling! All of them are adorable. Great job!


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree, they are gorgeous.....You are a very good friend to go so far to please your friend. :thumbup:


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

They are beautiful


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel Haggie (Aug 3, 2012)

missmolly said:


> One of my friends is expecting twin Grandsons in a few weeks and asked me to knit some cardis for them.
> I started a white cardi and was merrily knitting away when she mentioned that she didn't want any plain white cardis.
> 
> .....I had already knitted the back and both fronts and didn't want to have to undo it. So I decided to add the blue.
> ...


Both are gorgeous - do you now have to knit 4!! Lucky babies and very generous of you.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

The blue cuffs and collar look great. The blue buttons tie it together.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all so much :-D

I also knitted the shawl and the pattern is here

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/156968612/lily-circular-baby-shawl-knitting?ref=shop_home_feat


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Both are beautiful.


----------



## jojo1651 (Sep 4, 2011)

Those are adorable!


----------



## PunchinJudy (Sep 7, 2012)

I love them all, but the blue collar and cuffs on the white one just makes it "pop"
Any mom would be proud to put these on their child.


----------



## PunchinJudy (Sep 7, 2012)

I love them all, but the blue collar and cuffs on the white one just makes it "pop"
Any mom would be proud to put these on their child.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Dollychris said:


> OMG how beautiful they both are. You don't need to question yourself at all - they are gorgeous.Such lovely work! x


I agree wholeheartedly!! :thumbup:


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

missmolly said:


> One of my friends is expecting twin Grandsons in a few weeks and asked me to knit some cardis for them.
> I started a white cardi and was merrily knitting away when she mentioned that she didn't want any plain white cardis.
> 
> .....I had already knitted the back and both fronts and didn't want to have to undo it. So I decided to add the blue.
> ...


As usual, your knitting is perfect! The white cardi looks lovely with the blue ribbing.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Great idea! Lovely!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You did a beautiful job on both. Gorgeous knitting. The contrast adds interest on the white cardigan.


----------



## notenuftime (Sep 19, 2011)

Gini_knits said:


> I love both of them. If grandmother doesn't like the white with blue trim she can learn to knit and make her own grand kid's sweaters instead of asking you to make them.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I like them both. Good job.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I love all 3 of them!


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

wow, very nice work. i dont think i could do anything so small. i'm all thumbs!


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

I love all of your pictures, but I really think the blue and white one is a little special. You are very resourceful!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you everybody for your lovely comments :-D :-D 

I am almost finished the next cardi.....onwards and upwards! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters...

what yarns did you use???


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunshine908 said:


> Beautiful sweaters...
> 
> what yarns did you use???


Thank you :-D

I used 100% acrylic for both sweaters


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I think they both look great. You did a wonderful job adding the blue to the white one.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

The blue does make a difference to all white= love it and the solid blue is lovely as well, she should be very pleased with these, my- you are a fine knitter :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice...and i love the pattern on the blanket/shawl in the background too


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful cardis, I wouldn't change a thing, I think they will be well received.&#128522;


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Adorable sweaters and your knitting looks perfect!


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

Simply gorgeous xx


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

ashworthml said:


> very nice...and i love the pattern on the blanket/shawl in the background too


Thank you all for your lovely comments :-D

Here is the link for the pattern for the shawl

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/156968612/lily-circular-baby-shawl-knitting?ref=shop_home_feat


----------



## ksenia88 (Jun 30, 2013)

I think all of your cardigans are beautiful and like others have said the blue adds that finishing touch to the cardigan. No-one would ever know it was a last minute decision.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Your work is lovely as usual Tracy ,don't be so hard on yourself .This is the ideal way to add a contrast colour .I am sure they will be appreciated by the customer :thumbup:


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

Love the blue trim I think it makes it look very designerish!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I think your work is lovely, however I have a real problem with people who "choose" what they WANT for GIFTS.. Is it just me, or do people forget gratefulness?


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

they are all just perfect lovely work you do, mom should be very happy!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

missmolly said:


> The blue cardi is a cute pattern to knit.
> I knitted a couple of these for my friend's first GS so she wanted some knitting again :-D


I did something similar to the blue cardigan once, only in white. It was very nice and worked out well.


----------

